# how to mount a headlight



## toofast250r (Aug 28, 2011)

So, I have a 9hp 29" blower, it runs great, works great, I was just curious to see if anybody out there knew how I could put a headlight or 2 on this machine so I could use it at night to keep up with the snow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Light*

Welcome to the forum.

You can do almost anything given enough time and money. So there's the rub, you don't say what you have. I'm going to assume you have a Tecumseh engine on your blower. If so, there may be a connector coming out of the flywheel cover with one or two wires. If you do then it might be possible you have the stator that will take a light. If you don't then it's likely you don't have the right stator. 
You can change out stators if you can find the right one, are willing to tear down the front of the engine and have the tools and talent to time and reassemble it.
Unless you have the stator already in the engine, it likely would be cheaper and easier to find a rechargeable light and mount that instead.
Here's a stator and flywheel set up for a light

















It's the extra magnets and pickups that take care of the light.

Hope that helps


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

To be "street legal" you will also need to install turn signals and brake light. Not sure if the stator will handle all that....

Just blow during the day..... easy fix...

hehe


----------

